# baker's dozen



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went last night with my stepson,chris,for his birthday.decided to work the ICW since it has been producing the last couple of trips. it was sloooooooooooooooow going,but we had no where to be so we just kept walking.we walked from around 10:30 pm to 4:30am. i'm not as young as i used to be but i think i'm in better shape than i used to be.
we only got 13 from 13" to 20" but we had a good time.he has only been twice now and still working on his technique. we missed about 5 nice 15" or so fish due to "various" reasons, but that's fishing.
but he made up for his misses by getting the 2 largest of the night and his personal best. 20"
i have never gig a flounder that was laying totally on grass b4 last night, now i got 3 of them.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't heard that term "bakers dozen" since ordering beers haha


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess fellas !!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice mess o' flatties, fo sho. I like to hit 'em near the head, to preserve the meat. Good hunting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Awesome, thanks for the report.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!! Gotta take my sons soon..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Nice mess o' flatties, fo sho. *I like to hit 'em near the head, to preserve the meat. Good hunting! :thumbsup:*




he's learning.


----------

